# Beau - How to say it?



## WhiteGeisha

Hey ladies

I really like the name Bo for a girl. 

But the spelling is a little to be desired as a few people have pointed out:

Bo-gey
B.O (body odour)......

A friend of mine said that you can use the spelling of "beau" and it's pronounced the same "bow"....but I always thought this spelling was pronounced "be-yew"??

Can anyone help?

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I would pronounce it as "bow".

:flower:


----------



## JuicyLucy

yeh i'd pronounce beau as bow! x


----------



## aurora

Beau is pronounced as Bo.

Have you ever heard someone refer to a girls boyfriend as her Beau? Same spelling. :)


----------



## WhiteGeisha

So Emma Bunton's little boy - if I am right is Beau - is that pronounced the same for a boy?x


----------



## aurora

Beau is "bo" no matter the sex. Only time it doesn't sound like that is if it ends in-tiful!


----------



## WhiteGeisha

aurora said:


> Beau is "bo" no matter the sex. Only time it doesn't sound like that is if it ends in-tiful!

Haha thanks for that. x


----------



## Trying4ababy

Bo=Beau=bow (like on a present)

All pronounced the same


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd pronounce it like I would pronounce "you, ewe" etc :)


----------



## Boony

Beau is the spelling for a boy and pronounced as Bow 

Bo is the spelling for a girl.


----------



## WhiteGeisha

rainbows_x said:


> I'd pronounce it like I would pronounce "you, ewe" etc :)

See this is how I thought it was pronounced....

I had Bo as the spelling for "bow"....

But my friend's friend has a dog :blush: called Beau and she pronounces it Bow.

I thought Emma B's son was a B-ewe, You....

Ah well either way if I call her Beau and say it Bow it's better than Bo-gey! :haha:


----------



## aurora

I hope no one would name their kid "b-you"....sounds like peeyew (stinky) and thats worse than b.o. lol


----------



## hinkybinky

Beau is the French word for handsome. It's pronounced 'bo'. Strictly speaking, if you were using it for a girl you would need to use the feminine equivalent, Belle. So I can see why the female spelling would be Bo, as to a French person it would seem strange to call a little girl 'handsome'.

Of course, unless you are planning to up sticks and move to France this probably doesn't matter! Just thought it worth pointing out :flower:


----------



## discoclare

Boony said:


> Beau is the spelling for a boy and pronounced as Bow
> 
> Bo is the spelling for a girl.

Yep it's pronouced Bow. I agree with Boony though - it's masculine and I've never heard of a girl named Beau with that spelling, because it means boyfriend (sort of).


----------



## KiansMummy

Beau is pronounce Bow xx


----------



## xprincessx

Beau is the boys spelling but is pronounced bo x


----------



## ILoveShoes

Yeah, I would say Bow too.
x


----------



## 123laura

Yeah if I saw Beau written down - def a boy! (and everyone knows a bit of French right!) I love the name for a boy or a girl but for a girl I would have to spell it Bo x


----------



## hannahR

I would pronounce it like Bow. xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Agreed, Beau is definitely pronounced "Bo" and is masculine. I haven't ever seen a girl named Beau x


----------



## tinkerbellkir

I would pronounce as Bow too x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ha -- until this past year i had always thought it was pronounced like the first part of "beau"tiful.... But i learned from all the wise BnB ladies that it's actually pronounced like "bow"....

I have never known anyone with this name... have only seen it in print...

Seems all names are becoming unisex anymore... so i think Beau would be just fine for a baby girl... even if it's typically used for boys...


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I love it for a little girl but not for a boy xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Hey ladies, i googled it last night and although Beau is masculine in french it says that you can spell it this way for a girl too. 

I think the spelling "beau" is much better than "Bo" for the reasons I stated in my first post about this name.

I don't want to call my little girl Beau though if later in life someone tells her she has a boys name!! Though saying that you can be a boy or girl and be called "Leigh, Tony...."


----------



## Jox

i would def pronounce Beau as Bow. but how about actually spelling it Bow??

xxx


----------



## gemalems

Boony said:


> Beau is the spelling for a boy and pronounced as Bow
> 
> Bo is the spelling for a girl.

ditto 

my youngest is called beau(1) pronounced bow :0)


----------

